# Help: Montserrat Figueras recomendations



## exweatherman (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello

My first post here...

After hearing the Montserrat Figueras programme on The Early Music show I thought I should get some, trouble is where to start ?

So, that is the question, does anyone have any recomendations ?

thanks

ExWx


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hesperion XX. I can't get explicit, because hers is one of the voices that pains me, but she made some acclaimed music there with her husband.


----------



## exweatherman (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks I shall look there first.


----------

